# Diferencia en calidad de audio entre resistencia de carbón y de óxido metálico.



## Manuel Quijano (May 3, 2012)

Desde el punto de vista de la calidad de sonido que se pueda obtener: ¿Cual es la diferencia entre usar una resistencia de película de carbón y otra de metal oxide?.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 3, 2012)

Manuel Quijano dijo:


> *Desde el punto de vista de la calidad de sonido que se pueda obtene*r: ¿ cual es la diferencia entre usar una resistencia de película de carbón y otra de metal oxide ?.


Absolutamente NINGUNA. Bajo ciertas condiciones de circuito, ganancia y valores de las resistencias, las de carbón producen mayor ruido de Johnson, pero si esas condiciones no se dan, no hay diferencia mas allá de la tolerancia al 1% de las metal-film.


----------



## Manuel Quijano (May 4, 2012)

Muchas Gracias Ezavalla:

Segun lo indicado en tu respuesta, por la confluencia de los 3 parámetros nombrados, las de Carbon Film pueden producir un mayor ruido, en detrimento de la relación s/n (que podría pervertir la delicada señal de audio), mientras que segun lo NO dicho, esto no sucedería con las de metal oxide, por lo tanto, podria inferirse, que estas últimas, serían más idóneas para preservar la calidad de la señal.

La pregunta devino, ante el hecho de que algunos audio-puristas, están reemplazando las resistencias del tipo cerámico, utilizadas en los emisores de los transistores de salida, por resistencias de metal-oxide, de la misma manera que están siendo reemplazados, los by-pass de los condensadores electrolíticos, por los "nuevos": MKT. Todo aquello, en nombre y procura de mantener intacta la "pureza" de la señal.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 4, 2012)

Manuel Quijano dijo:


> Muchas Gracias Ezavalla:


De nada 



Manuel Quijano dijo:


> Segun lo indicado en tu respuesta, por la confluencia de los 3 parámetros nombrados, las de Carbon Film pueden producir un mayor ruido, en detrimento de la relación s/n (que podría pervertir la delicada señal de audio), *mientras que segun lo NO dicho*, esto no sucedería con las de metal oxide, por lo tanto, podria inferirse, que estas últimas, serían más idóneas para preservar la calidad de la señal.


No hay nada que no haya dicho . Los efectos y diferencias entre esos tipos de resistencias SI EXISTEN, pero algo muy diferente es que sean significativos o que puedan escucharse. La principal ventaja de las metal-film son sus bajas tolerancias (no es dificil encontrar resistencias apareadas mejor que el 0.1% o con desviaciones inferiores al 0.2% aún cuando la tolerancia es del 1%), su estabilidad térmica y su *menor *ruido térmico, que son superiores a las de carbón. El asunto es que, en audio, esas cosas no tienen ninguna importancia *a menos* que se trate de un preamplificador para capsulas magnéticas tipo moving-coil, que tienen salidas inferiores al milivolt y que hay que amplificar 1000 veces o más para que sean útiles, y ahí sí, las ventajas de bajo ruido de las metal-film tienen mucha influencia. Como eso es un caso en 10 millones... la verdad es que la utilidad de esas resistencias es limitada en este campo de aplicación.
Si las conseguís a precio razonable y las querés usar, pues adelante, mal no les va a caer a los circuitos... pero no esperés que se manifiesten "las mejoras"... simplemente por que no existen en el 99.9% de las aplicaciones.



Manuel Quijano dijo:


> La pregunta devino, ante el hecho de que algunos audio-puristas, están reemplazando las resistencias del tipo cerámico, utilizadas en los emisores de los transistores de salida, por resistencias de metal-oxide, de la misma manera que están siendo reemplazados, los by-pass de los condensadores electrolíticos, por los "nuevos": MKT. Todo aquello, en nombre y procura de mantener intacta la "pureza" de la señal.


Bueno...ahora entramos en una zona "oscura".
Los audio-puristas no tienen NPI de nada relacionado con la electrónica (y mucho menos con la física) y les asignan virtudes mágicas a las cosas solo para justificar su golden-ear :enfadado:. Te imaginarás cual puede ser el efecto de las resistencias en los emisores de los transistores de salida de un amplificador, cuando los valores de esas resistencias son inferiores a 1Ω y por ellas circulan corrientes del orden de los cientos de miliamperes como para empezar (*ruido de Johnson*).
El tema de los capacitores en cierta medida es "más real", pero solo cuando comparás capacitores chinos de cuarta categoría con algunos un poco mas decentes....y las diferencias no son sonoras precisamente .

Hay cosas que los audio-puristas pretenden reparar/mejorar/cambiar usando componentes electrónicos de "altísima calidad" (lo que además da lugar a un gran mercado de cosas 100% falsas pero muy costosas y de performance 1000% dudosa), pero hay algo que no puede negarse por más que ellos sostengan que alcanzaron el orgasmo acústico usando un capacitor con dieléctrico de mermelada de frutillas y de U$S100 de costo: Si el diseño es malo, la única forma de "mejorarlo" es modificándolo y no intentando usar componentes interplanetarios. El problema es que para modificar un diseño HAY QUE SABER ELECTRONICA (y bastante) y es posible mejorarlo solo si los diseñadores no lo exprimieron al máximo... pero como es más simple usar el soldador, pues bueno.... creo que se entiende la idea


----------



## Fogonazo (May 4, 2012)

Esto actualmente es lo *"Máximo"* en resistencias por estabilidad, precisión , deriva térmica, coeficiente de auto-inducción, Etc.

Las he empleado y con ellas se consigue mejorar algunas prestaciones a un costo *NO* mucho mayor al de una resistencia común.

Una resistencia de este tipo ronda los 0,03 U$, que es unas 100 veces mas que una común, pero no representa un costo significativo sobre el costo final del equipo que se está armando.

La cuestión es ¿ Donde colocar esas resistencias ? y ¿ Se justifican colocarlas ?
Como comentó EZ si el circuito trabaja con señales de decenas de µV y altos niveles de ganancia "Si"
Esquemas que trabajan con señales de cientos de mV no tanto, casi diría que no.

Algo sobre los *capacitores.*


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 4, 2012)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Una resistencia de este tipo ronda los 0,03 U$, que es unas 100 veces mas que una común, *pero no representa un costo significativo sobre el costo final del equipo que se está armando*.


Bue...no es significativo si solo armás UN equipo. Ahora, si la producción es en series grandes... a menos que sea un equipo destinado al mercado "audiófilo", solo vas a perder plata... o clientes


----------



## Fogonazo (May 4, 2012)

No me parece que sea significativo, por ejemplo si estas armando un previo para un micrófono de calidad o una cápsula MC, gastar 1,2U$ en unas 40 resistencias de ese tipo (El número es una exageración) no es relevante.
Esto tiene cierto parecido con los autos de fórmula 1, lograr bajar 1/100' el tiempo del promedio de vuelta puede insumir millones de dólares.
Una mejora (Real) de la relación SR, del equipo "Supuesto",  tranquilamente puede considerar el gasto de unos U$ extra.

Una discusión aparte sería si, esta mejora es realmente apreciable por el sujeto que va a escuchar, en mi caso, definitivamente no, estoy bastante sordo.


----------



## Eduardo (May 4, 2012)

Fogonazo dijo:


> La cuestión es ¿ Donde colocar esas resistencias ? y ¿ Se justifican colocarlas ?
> Como comentó EZ si el circuito trabaja con señales de decenas de µV y altos niveles de ganancia "Si"
> Esquemas que trabajan con señales de cientos de mV no tanto, casi diría que no.


En la wiki puede leerse un poco sobre el ruido producido por resistencias.

Como el ruido depende del valor de resistencia y en frecuencias de audio, para R de 1K o menos es inferior a 0.5uV (microVolts), sólo tiene sentido donde haya bajos niveles de señal y valores de R grandes (100k...1Meg...). Algo que puede ocurrir solamente en etapas de entrada.


----------



## Manuel Quijano (May 5, 2012)

Ezavalla: 
Nuevamente agradeciendote por tu tiempo y paciencia, en ilustrar tus puntos de vista en temas polémicos, que dicen relación con el fascinante mundo del audio.

Fabicantes como: Frako, Panasonic, Elan, Nichicon, Kendeil, BHC Aerovox por mencionsar algunos, (y muy lejos de querer hacerles propaganda) producen condensadores electrolíticos etiqueteados: Audio Grade o For Audio, segun ellos, con especiales caracteristicas, como bajo ESR, etc.

Segun tu experiencia: ¿Hay alguna AUDIBLE mejoría al usar este tipo, en una fuente de poder de un amplificador, en comparación con uno genérico (baratón y sin marca) ?.
¿ Estamos ante el mismo caso del neurótico uso de los super exóticos y ultra caros, audio cables ?. ¿ O no ?.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 5, 2012)

Manuel:
Los capacitores "Audio Grade" son otro de los tantos argumentos marketineros destinados al segmento de público que antes te comenté. Cualquier capacitor común funciona y sin degradación audible de la señal sonora (y acá tenés que cuidarte de aquellos que dicen que las diferencias las escuchás solo si el equipo es de la "calidad adecuada").
Lo que SI debo reconocer es que la calidad constructiva de productos de Panasonic, Nichicon y algunos otros es MUY SUPERIOR a la calidad constructiva de capacitores chinos, pero con eso solo vas a lograr un montaje que dure muchos años (he visto equipos con mas de 20 años) sin degradación de los valores eléctricos, cosa muy común en los capacitores eletrolíticos. De las otras marcas que mencionás.. no he tenido experiencia, pero siempre desconfío cuando alguien publicita componentes haciendo referencia a características esotéricas.
En cuanto a su uso en las fuentes de alimentación, la influencia solo se puede escuchar en las fuentes conmutadas, pero lo que se _escucha_ es la explosión de un capacitor electrolítico si no tiene bajo ESR en ese tipo de fuentes. Para fuentes mas pedestres, como las lineales, solo se aplica lo de la duración de los parámetros eléctricos.

Y si.... tal como decís, esto es otro caso de magia negra y orgasmos auditivos aplicados a la electrónica que ya se conoce desde hace 50 años o mas.... no hay mucho por inventar acá, y para mas info sobre esto de los capacitores, cables y resistencias mágicas te recomiendo la lectura de este tema: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f36/piel-escroto-mosca-vs-piel-lombriz-himalaya-73973/


----------



## Manuel Quijano (May 7, 2012)

De las distintas opiniones encontradas en el foro, sobre el tema que nos ocupa, es posible configurarse uno mismo sus propias conclusiones.
De acuerdo a tu entrega anterior, ciertos componentes fabricados con una mejor calidad, y que en un principio podrían parecer como algo más caros que los que tu llamas capacitores chinos (aunque las marcas que mencioné, todas son manufacturadas en China) creo que a la larga terminarían "sonando" mejor en un equipo despues de un X tiempo, en la medida que un similar equipo, o este mismo, utilice capacitores, de los por ti llamados chinos, y estos empiecen a entregar la señal con ruido, de modo que estaría justificada la inversión, en la diferencia de precio entre el uno y el otro componente electrónico, que dicho sea de paso está lejos de ser de mucha significación.

Aprovechando esta coyuntura, un reconocido fabricante, que desde el inicio de sus operaciones ha tenido la hidalga valentía de solo ofrecer al mercado, amplificadores Hi End, completamente balanceados desde la entrada hasta la salida, (como los SUMO de J. Bongiorno de finales de los 70), y no como la gran mayoría que lo unico que tienen de balanceados son los conectores XLR, y que luego de recibir una señal balanceada, la convierten en no balanceada, y de esta forma engañan a snobistas incautos, que creen que están gozando de las ventajas del un circuito full differential.

El fabricante en cuestión, ofrece en la mayoría de sus modelos 2 versiones, una standard, y la otra equipada con lo que ellos llaman Super Pack Kit, en esta versión quintuplican el almacenamiento de energia, via adicional banco de condensadores. 
Las preguntas de rigor, en virtud de tu experiencia en electrónica:

1°: ¿Se puede quintuplicar la capacitancia de la fuente en esa forma, sin hacer modificaciones en el resto del circuito, tales como tomar previsiones para el nuevo turn on/off trasients, cambio del trafo, etc., etc.?
Debes recordar que hace casi 40 años Dynaco ofrecía su C-100 Energy Storage (100.000 uF adicionales) para sus modelos  ST-410 y ST-400, sin modificar los circuitos, y que posteriormente, Van Alstine hizo su propia versión para su Modelo Double 400 (40.000 uF adicionales) y que luego dijo que no era necesario.

2.- ¿Hay una audible ventaja como consecuencia de esta práctica, como por ejemplo mejora en el rise time o en el rango dinámico ?.
3.- ¿ Es etico ofrecer las 2 versiones ?.

Como siempre es bienvenida la respuesta


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 7, 2012)

Manuel Quijano dijo:


> De las distintas opiniones encontradas en el foro, sobre el tema que nos ocupa, es posible configurarse uno mismo sus propias conclusiones.
> De acuerdo a tu entrega anterior, ciertos componentes fabricados con una mejor calidad, y que en un principio podrían parecer como algo más caros *que los que tu llamas capacitores chinos (aunque las marcas que mencioné, todas son manufacturadas en China)* creo que *a la larga terminarían "sonando" mejor en un equipo despues de un X tiempo, en la medida que un similar equipo, o este mismo, utilice capacitores, de los por ti llamados chinos, y estos empiecen a entregar la señal con ruido*, de modo que estaría justificada la inversión, en la diferencia de precio entre el uno y el otro componente electrónico, que dicho sea de paso está lejos de ser de mucha significación.


Dos cosas:


*Efectivamente*, tenes razón, la mayoría de las marcas son fabricadas en China, pero definitivamente NO bajo los mismos controles de calidad ni materia prima. A los que yo me refiero son a los "chino sin marca reconocida", tales como los que se venden en el 95% de los proveedores de componentes electrónicos. Pero como queda muy largo decir "los capacitores chinos que tienen poco control de calidad y materia prima de baja calidad para cumplir con los costos necesario..." me parece que queda claro decir chinos y ya, en particular por que todo el mundo (a excepción - quizás - de los chinos) entiende a que me refiero.
*Un capacitor degradado* en el tiempo (tu expresión "a la larga" debe traducirse como "dentro de 5 o 10 años"... como para poner un contexto mas o menos adecuado) no necesariamente provoca ruido. Los efectos mas notables son el gran aumento de la impedancia interna, lo que atenúa notoriamente el sonido, y la degradación del valor de la capacidad, lo que repercute en una seria variación de la frecuencia de corte de los FPA y/o FPB donde se usen....y eso es el efecto. Si alguno hace ruido, lo va a hacer junto con los dos problemas antes citados....
 


Manuel Quijano dijo:


> ...El fabricante en cuestión, ofrece en la mayoría de sus modelos 2 versiones, una standard, y la otra equipada con lo que ellos llaman Super Pack Kit, en esta versión quintuplican el almacenamiento de energia, via adicional banco de condensadores.
> ....
> *1°: ¿Se puede quintuplicar la capacitancia de la fuente en esa forma, sin hacer modificaciones en el resto del circuito, tales como tomar previsiones para el nuevo turn on/off trasients, cambio del trafo, etc., etc.?*


Y... si, se puede hacer, pero no tan impunemente como lo cuentas, por que hay que tomar algunas medidas de precaución, que deben haber sido consideradas en el diseño original... o te exponés a que vuelen los rectificadores en un mediano plazo.



Manuel Quijano dijo:


> 2.- ¿Hay una audible ventaja como consecuencia de esta práctica, como por ejemplo mejora en el rise time o en el rango dinámico ?.


Absolutamente ninguna, a menos que el diseño original de la fuente de alimentación sea tan patético como para necesitar un banco de capacitores de esa magnitud. Donde *tal vez* percibas alguna diferencia es en la reproducción de los graves de muy baja frecuencia, pero ese tipo de sonidos son de relativamente "poca" potencia, y además deben estar atenuados en alrededor de 6dB por que los woofers los van a reforzar por transición entre campos de radiación.... vos verás...



Manuel Quijano dijo:


> 3.- ¿ Es etico ofrecer las 2 versiones ?.


 Buena pregunta! Para *MÍ *no es ético, por que estás vendiendo un producto de bajas especificaciones para luego vender algo que no va a mejorar nada, y si las specs no son bajas, entonces el banco de capacitores no sirve para nada y es un adorno Hi-End... pero todo depende de la porción de mercado que tengas, el público al que esté apuntado tu producto y que tan conocida sea la marca


----------



## juanfilas (May 7, 2012)

Ojo, que también hay capacitores "de poco y nada control de calidad" que tienen una esperanza de vida bastante elevada (10 años o mas) como los de Polyester y por supuesto, "suenan" igual que capacitores cientos de veces mas caros ya que se comportan de manera 100% capacitiva hasta 50khz o mas (basta con medirlos). La única macana es que tenemos que ir con el tester a comprarlos ya que tienen tolerancias muy elevadas.

Otro ejemplo de capacitor barato pero indegradable en el tiempo son los capacitores "Elecond" antiguos Siemens, son a prueba de balas y jamás medí tolerancias fuera del 1% encima para valores grandes (100uF por ejemplo) salen mas baratos que los de Polyester, su comportamiento es 100% capacitivo hasta frecuencias también altísimas, eso si, son enormes y esto hay que considerarlo, ya que son imposibles de meter dentro de un minimonitor, y un monitor también viene jodido (el de 50uF es casi como una lata de coca cola...).

Yo creo que hay que diferenciar entre "los mitos de que los capacitores suenan distintos" y "cuanto viven los capacitores dentro de ciertos rangos" ya que esto tiende a confundir y hay capacitores baratos preparados para uso intensivo que pongo las manos en el fuego que "viven" mas tiempo que un Mundorf al 2%...

¡Saludos!


----------



## Manuel Quijano (May 8, 2012)

Encuentro un tanto contradictoria tu respuesta en lo concerniente al banco adicional de capacitores, por un lado dices, con relación a la pregunta 2.-: " Absolutamente ninguna, a menos que el diseño original de la fuente de alimentación sea tan patético...", (Este no es el caso del fabricante en cuestión) y luego añades: " Donde tal vez percibas alguna diferencia es en la reproducción de los graves de muy baja frecuencia.... ",   Es decir segun lo que anotas, si hay diferencia entre la una alternativa y la otra, y es esto lo que precisamente expone el fabricante como justificación, (junto con otras) para ofrecer su alternativa a la versión standard, al poner en su literatura " More deep and tight bass... " , " A better  intersilence transient",  " More low level detail..." ,"Authoritative soundstage for a given volume..." finalmente: " A more convincent presentation of the musical event .." Esta terminología, es música en los oidos de ávidos "audiófilos"
Pero más abajo a la pregunta 3.- dices : " Si las specs no son bajas, (Como es este, el caso) entonces el banco de capacitores no sirve para nada y es un adorno Hi End "....  Aquí es donde aparece la contradicción con respecto al párrafo anterior, el que tambien es contradictorio en si mismo.

Mi punto de vista sobre el particular es de que, el fabricante, con mucho conocimiento de la mentalidad quasi neurótica de la demanda para este segmento del mercado, saca provecho y artificialmente vende la idea de: "audiófilos" GE y de "audiófilos" Ultra GE, es decir, de "audiófilos" con guita, y otros con mucha más guita. (para ponerlo en terminos lunfardos).

Volviendo a cosas más mundanas y sobre nuestro tema de capacitores electrolíticos: ¿ Que ocasiona que la descarga de los condensadores de una fuente de un amplificador de poder, (luego de cortado el suministro de AC) se produzca en un tiempo mucho MAYOR que el "normal", aun cuando no se haya interrumpido la señal de entrada al amp. ?.
Tengo 2 amplificadores idénticos comprados el mismo dia a principios de los 80 (Los cuales uso en vertical bi-amping), hasta hace pocos dias, al apagarlos sin interrumpir la señal de entrada, seguían sonando por un lapso de 4 seg. aproximadamente. luego uno de ellos tuvo un accidental corto en las salidas (No me recrimines, esto sucede aún en las mejores familias) y hubo que cambiarle los 2 únicos transistores de salida en cada canal (ON Mexico: 2N5684 y 2N5686; 300w/50 amperios c/u, ahora vienen con la letra G al final, entiendo que esta G es por ser ROHS). Tambien fue cambiado el predriver LM391N-100 en cada canal, los drivers:B633 y D44C11 de cada canal, no sucumbieron. El aparato ahora funciona pero con la novedad, que sigue sonando por al rededor de 1 minuto, cuando con señal de entrada, se interrumpe el suministro AC. (Yo los apago con señal para eliminar el turn off transient, ya que el diseño es decepcionalmente sensillo y por eso me gusta, no tiene relays u otros circuitos, en el paso de señal. 
"La fuente es completamente pasiva: 32.000uF por cada canal para una salida de 70 w/c.  no usa reguladores de estado sólido, la fuente nunca impide el instantáneo flujo de corriente que es necesario para reproducir todos los transientes musicales",  entre comillas la cita traducida del diseñador.)

No creo que de pronto, los condensadores de la fuente se volvieron más viejos de lo que son, Je,Je,Je. Quizá tenga algo que ver el bias, que pueda estar por debajo del nivel de ajuste, por encima no está ya que el amp. no recalienta.
Los 2 condensadores polarizados de 470uF/50v. que alimentan el +/-B del LM391N fueron reemplazados debido a su "vejentud", (en los 2 amplificadores) por Nichicon No polarizados, exactamente del mismo valor (A la Bongiorno). Los nuevos NP no son "audio grade", pero si son baratones. 
Cabe recalcar, que los capacitores principales de la fuente son los Sangamo DCM (computer grade) originales, con los que vinieron los aparatos, los cuales nunca han requerido ser cambiados, aun despues de tantos Abriles.

Si me puedes ayudar con tu diagnóstico de la situación, te lo agradeceré, comedidamente.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 8, 2012)

A ver:
El "problema" con tu amplificador seguramente se debe a que no han ajustado la polarización estática (bias) al valor "original"... o que el valor original era bastante mas alto que el valor actual, por ajuste, corrimiento o lo que sea. No sé si esto es bueno o malo, por que para saberlo hay que medir la distorsion lograda con cada ajuste, pero un buen punto de arranque sería buscar el manual de servicio de ese modelo y verificar el valor de esa polarización según la info del fabricante. De todas formas, 1 minuto sonando luego de apagado es MUCHISIMO tiempo!!!!.... no te has equivocado al mirar el reloj?????

En cuanto a tu comentario sobre los capacitores:


			
				Manuel Quijano dijo:
			
		

> Encuentro un tanto contradictoria tu respuesta en lo concerniente al  banco adicional de capacitores, por un lado dices, con relación a la  pregunta 2.-: " Absolutamente ninguna, a menos que el diseño original de  la fuente de alimentación sea tan patético...", (Este no es el caso del  fabricante en cuestión) y luego añades: " Donde tal vez percibas alguna  diferencia es en la reproducción de los graves de muy baja  frecuencia.... ",   *Es decir segun lo que anotas, si hay diferencia  entre la una alternativa y la otra, y es esto lo que precisamente expone  el fabricante como justificación.....*


Claro que hay diferencias, el problema son "las condiciones bajo las cuales esas diferencias se manifiestan", por eso fué que aclaré que "tal vez percibas"....
No puedo acá entrar en el detalle de las distorsiones que tienen los woofers en la zona de sub-graves, pero son muy altas, sobre todo por el exceso de excursión. En el contexto de esas distorsiones, y considerando que los sub-graves mas que escucharse se "sienten", una fuente con relativamente poca capacidad de filtrado y un ampli con tecnología de clase AB convencional (o no tan convencional) podría no mantener la potencia entregada al baffle y comenzar a recortar. Pero para que esto suceda tienen que darse varias cosas que los audiófilos ignoran, y a menos que el área a cubrir con la reproducción sea MUY grande => mucha potencia, es casi imposible que esto suceda en un hogar de dimensiones convencionales, donde la potencia entregada a los woofers no es tan alta... y cuando lo es, es en golpes transitorios y no en forma sostenida.

Manuel Quijano: No cometas el error de tomar lo que escribo en forma "textual", por que esto no es mas que una charla en lo que no quiero explayarme mas allá de lo planteado en el título del tema. En el foro y por la web hay abundante información de fuentes coherentes que podés usar para descubrir cosas relacionadas a las dudas que tenés, y en caso de que quieras discutirlo, siempre puedes abrir un tema nuevo con relación directa.

Saludos!


----------



## Manuel Quijano (May 8, 2012)

Quizá he exagerado el tiempo despues del apagado, lo voy a tomar nuevamente con un reloj. Pero lo que si te digo es que, es mucho mayor, que el tiempo a que he estado acostumbrado por décadas (4 seg.) por eso mi preocupación.

Los valores de los resistores cerámicos de los emisores de los transistores de salida, al igual que los no más de 12 resistores del PCB, están bien apegados al valor indicado en los codigos de colores, segun el caso.

El bias está muy por encima del valor indicado por el fabricante, que es de 150 mA, sin embargo el amp. no recalienta. Voy a trabajar en el tema del bias, pues al parecer, mi multímetro no está trabajando correctamente, probaré con otro. Trataré de ver como me las arreglo, pues no tengo un analizador de distorsión y ni siquiera un osciloscopio, para chequear el comportamiento de los capacitores, a lo mejor como dijiste anteriormente su impedancia interna es muy alta, pero subjetivamente no detecto ninguna anomalía a causa de ellos, el amp. suena como cañón y sin distorción. En fín son cosas del audio y de estos fierros que nos gustan tanto.

Gracias por tu consejo, pero no creas que tengo la actitud de Bombolo, (solo por nombrar un personaje que quizá recuerdes), Je, Je,Je.

Cordiales Saludos


----------



## Neodymio (Ago 18, 2012)

Hola, agrego esta info que puede resultar útil
Resumen sintético de Ruidos
http://materias.fi.uba.ar/6610/Apuntes/6610 - Ruido_1_2011.pdf
En la bibliografía aparece una web que indica justamente el ruido en resistencias
http://www.aikenamps.com/ResistorNoise.htm
Saludos


----------



## Manuel Quijano (Ago 20, 2012)

Neodymio:

Ilustrativo, interesante y muy positivo tu post sobre ruidos en resistencias.

Considerando lo ahí expuesto y exclusivamente sobre el ruido que pudiera generarse, tengo las siguientes inquietudes:

1.-¿Sería una elección inadecuada el utilizar resistencias de metal-óxide a la entrada de señal del IC LM391N-100 para el valor sugerido de R(in) por el fabricante (National Semiconductor) en la data sheet correspondiente a este audio power driver ?.

2.-¿En lugar de las resistencias cerámicas de los transistores de salida, para las cuales un fabricante japonés, hace un muy marcado énfasis al destacar la característa no inductiva de su producto, Se pueden usar resistencias de metal-oxide que tienen además la ventaja de que su margen de tolerancia es mucho menor que las que el promociona ? (1% versus 10%) .

3.- ¿Las de metal-oxide son no inductivas también?.

Gracias


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ago 20, 2012)

Tenés presente que el LM391 está considerado obsoleto desde 1998?


----------



## Manuel Quijano (Ago 20, 2012)

Efectivamente fue descontinuado, no obstante, esto no implica que alguien no pueda conseguirlo en el mercado, cuando lo necesite.

Pero esta no fue pregunta de mi post.

De todas maneras, 

Gracias:


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 4, 2012)

Hablando de ruido en resistencias de carbon , pueden ser potenciómetros Cermet , pero para los audiófilos va ésto :


_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-428831336-atenuador-alps-24-pasos-unico-potenciometro-log-estereo-_JM_


Con el perdón de Ezavalla 


.


----------



## Manuel Quijano (Sep 5, 2012)

Si el potenciómetro del enlace armados con resistores genericos (MO al 1%) es para audiófilos, entonces los stepped del mismo tipo, pero armados con Dale-Vishay (al 0.5%) serían para Ultra audiófilos, y aquellos armados con Caddock  (0.2%) serían para ultra-ultra audiófilos, 

¿No es así?


----------

